# هل يوجد معهد بالرياض يقدم دورات في الاتصالات ، أفيدونا مأجورين؟



## الأعجوبة2 (3 يونيو 2010)

يا أحبة هل يوجد معهد في مدينة الرياض يقدم دورات في مجال الاتصالات ، أفيدونا مأجورين ؟؟


----------

